# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Bibliografía y Videos sobre el FP

## Vael_Wolf

Salud de nuevo!!

Sin querer llegar a sonar cargante, y es que empecé hace poco en esto de la magia, pero, ay! es como una droga, en cuanto haces un par de juegos no puedes dejarlo.

Quiero informarme mas sobre el FP y sus efectos varios, por eso me gustaría que me recomendarais algún libro en concreto y en fin, el FP en concreto, ¿recomendaciones? 

Pido esto porque no quiero aventurarme a comprarme algo que luego me deje un mal sabor de boca, o peor aun, a los demás.
Por eso acudo a profesionales  :Smile1: 

Gracias

----------


## fvelayos

"El FP", de el Gran Henry.

----------


## Vael_Wolf

Eso es un libro o un FP en concreto?

----------


## fvelayos

Es un libro, claro. FPs encontrarás a porrones y de todo tipo en cualquier tienda de magia. En _coscreto_  en _www.tiendamadia.com_ tienes FPs de Vernet, que son los más conocidos.

----------


## sacrone

Yo tambien tengo el llibro de Fp gran henry y  merece la pena. Hay algunas rutinas buenisimas como la de hacer aparecer una carta firmada dentro de un platano o una de mis favoritas, el depredador... Suena un poco aterrador pero bien hecho es buenisimo. te lo aconsejo

----------


## ignoto

Si te apetece aprender algunos efectos de un gran mago, en los DVD "Tres horas con Marko" hay alguno buenísimos y, además de probados ante el público, los puedes "ver".

----------


## Mr Poza

Tambien hay un libreto que se llama el ABC del fp. No se que tal estara porque no le he leido pero el de el gran henry si y t puedo decir que esta muy bien

----------


## ignoto

El ABC del fp de Ricardo Marré es una maravilla. Es un poco "corto" no tiene demasiados efectos pero, para un principiante, es una maravilla.
Empecé con él y le he sacado mas jugo del que supuse al ver su tamaño.

----------


## Mr Poza

Ignoto crees que esos dos libros son complementarios o que con el de gran henry es suficiente :Confused: .  Lo digo porque viene tanto tecnicas de manejo del fp como juegos

----------


## ignoto

Me pones difícil la respuesta.
Empecé con el ABC y, después, me hice con el del Gran Henry.
Si hubiera sido al revés, tal vez no lo hubiera comprado.
En todo caso, me sigue pareciendo recomendable.
Además, por el precio que tiene vale la pena satisfacer el capricho.

----------


## Mr Poza

Muchas gracias compañero.

----------


## gabichu25

Yo compre el DVD "25 AMAZING MAGIC TRICKS WITH A THUMB TIP" de Dave Hudspath que de hecho tiene una serie de dvds con esponjas, cartas, sogas etc, muy buena.
No se si alguien lo compro pero por ahora 25 buenos trucos con el FP me parecen mas que sufientes. Ademas como cuenta el principio  basico y el manejo , la cobertura del FP da para inventarte tus propios efectos con principios básicos.

A mi me gusto mucho.
Espero te sirva.

----------


## joaquin

Yo tengo un libro llamado "40 entretenimientos con el f.p" de Robert Veno, y la verdad es que es muy bueno.

----------


## joaquin

Se me olvidaba, también existe un libro (en inglés) llamado " 101 thumb tip tricks" de Gary Darwin. Thumb tip quiere decir f.p en inglés.

----------


## Dorado84

Gabichu25, yo tb compré ese dvd y la verdad que para comenzar está bastante bien. Tiene efectos muy buenos y te da consejos acerca de la cobertura, laśtima que no esté en español...

----------


## Ella

yo tengo el video de 25 trick y el libro de 101, y son muy buenos y mehan gustado mucho, tambien tengo uno que se llama "fp"
el video esta muy bien, porque enseña a mover las manos, no basta con meterte el fp, hay que aprender a disimular y hay muchas ideas, tanto con billetes y monedas, como con pañuelos y cigarrillos.
besitos

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Ella, el viedeo es el dvd que venden en tienda mágica?

----------


## Ella

mmm...supongo que si, si tiene la ocacion de conseguirlo hazlo porque esta muy guay....
besos

----------


## Mecachis

Tenéis documentación libros videos dvds etc..  para este nuevo FP. Tengo parte de los libros y dvds que habéis comentado antes y no encuentro nada.....
Salu2

----------


## juantxo

yo empece con "el abc del FP" , lo recomiendo porquetiene juegos buenos y no complicados a parte de un poco de teoria acerca del FP

----------


## Ella

luego hay 2 tomos sobre pañuelos, creo que se llama el libro magia con pañuelos o algo asi...jeje, he visto que los venden en ebay y esas webs  :Smile1: 
no los he leido asi que no te podria decir que tal son, pero supongo que habra algo sobre fp. carmen los tiene, a lo mejor te da su opinion y te dicen mas o menos los temas que tratan...pero supongo que esta bien
luego purula por alli un libro que se llama "el fp", creo,que no es igual que el abc del fp ni al libro el libro del fp....
besos

----------


## pedrolas

alguno o alguna conoceis el libro de lewis ganson de magia de cerca sin cartas(tomo 1)he leido el indice de juegos que trae y son muchisimos pero no no se que tal son o si son muy engorrosos de realizar,haber si me podeis decir algo.
gracias y saludos

----------


## Mecachis

EEEEEo!!! alguna documentación para el *FP MAGNETICO!!!*  :Oops:

----------


## fierrero78

> Salud de nuevo!!
> 
> Sin querer llegar a sonar cargante, y es que empecé hace poco en esto de la magia, pero, ay! es como una droga, en cuanto haces un par de juegos no puedes dejarlo.
> 
> Quiero informarme mas sobre el FP y sus efectos varios, por eso me gustaría que me recomendarais algún libro en concreto y en fin, el FP en concreto, ¿recomendaciones? 
> 
> Pido esto porque no quiero aventurarme a comprarme algo que luego me deje un mal sabor de boca, o peor aun, a los demás.
> Por eso acudo a profesionales 
> 
> Gracias


no importa que libro te compre cualquier cosa te va a ayudar a mejorar tu tecnicas ,solo hay que darle un pòco mas de imaginacion  crear y cualquier rutina que veas bien disfrasada con imaginacion va a ser la major

----------


## Marcelo

Hola si bien hace algun tiempo ke me hice miembro del foro esta es mi primera participacion, PEDROLAS el libro de Lewis ganson es MUUUUYYYY BUENOOO, los efectos estan nuy bien explicados y son de magos reconocidos, si te gusta el close-up y la magia de salon es una obrita ke debes tener, el unico problema ke le veo es la encuadrenacion (el mio es de ediciones marré)

----------


## rakso

el a b c del falso pulgar es muy interesante, corto pero intenso

----------


## pedrolas

marcelo gracias retrasadas por lo del libro de lewis ganson,lo he visto un poco por encima y ciertamente la encuadernación deja mucho que desear,de momento no lo he comprado por que tengo los libros de florensa de iniciciación,la trilogia light,el canuto y ahora he comprado el del gran henry y no se puede digerir todo tan de golpe,hay que asimilarlo con calma no te cojas una indigestión.
también la razón de que no lo comprara es porque me dijeron en la tienda que se necesitaban comprar bastantes accesorios y claro volvemos a lo de antes,pero lo tengo en mente y en su dia lo comprare.
saludos

----------


## Felipe

> Hola si bien hace algun tiempo ke me hice miembro del foro esta es mi primera participacion, PEDROLAS el libro de Lewis ganson es MUUUUYYYY BUENOOO, los efectos estan nuy bien explicados y son de magos reconocidos, si te gusta el close-up y la magia de salon es una obrita ke debes tener, el unico problema ke le veo es la encuadrenacion (el mio es de ediciones marré)


Si, es una pena la encuadernación porque son libros que se leen muchas veces y al final acaban destrozados. La primera edición que se hizo en España del libro era con tapas duras y no tiene nada que ver. Quizás en alguna librería de viejo se podría encontrar.

----------


## zaratustra

Para comenzar recomiendo "el abc del fp"

----------


## lopez

:Smile1:  En tiendamagia hay un monton de libros de todo tipo y creo que también hay sobre el FP y también hay FPs de gran calidad (de Vernet!!) y muy variados.

----------


## alvaro lopez

yo recomiendo el ABC del f**** p*****

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

Gary Darwin "101 tricks with the thumb tip".
Bueno. TB el video de Dave Hudspath.

----------


## ERICKSON PERDOMO

Les voy a recomendar el dvd y el gimmick de jay scott Berry Llamado Total Eclipse. Es muy bueno y bien explicado.

----------


## catalonia

> "El FP", de el Gran Henry.


Donde lo puedo encotrar, en tiendamagia no lo veo.

Gracias.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

No se llama exactamente "El FP".   :Wink:  

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id/204

Ahí lo tienes, 24 euros, muy recomendable, desde luego!

----------


## Josele

Buenas, ¿me puede decir alguien el isbn de "El FP"?
Muchas gracias

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

84-89749-25-6

Editorial Páginas.
143 Páginas (17 x 24 cm), y 320 ilustraciones.

----------


## Josele

Gracias. Es que no sabia seguro si era ese, por el titulo que tiene en el registro nacional.
Muchas gracias de nuevo

----------


## rabino

me compre el libro de el Gran Henry hace una semana maso menos y no pude evitar ojearlo tdo, tiene rutinas muyyy buenas y lo que tambien esta muy bueno es que ademas de las rutinas enseña empalmes, etc..
De cada juego que presenta, hay una introducion, por ej: origen del juego, y hace una breve narracion, ami me encantan ese tipos de cosas, me meten adentro del libro.

-Rabs-

----------


## javierss2001

Yo tengo 3 DVD de Gary Darwin solo sobre juegos con el FP.


Acojonantes y latamente recomendables....

----------


## zarkov

> latamente recomendables....


¿Es que son muy pesados?

----------


## ignoto

"Mi experiencia con el FP (Falso Pene)" de Palmiro Elpito.

----------


## cuco7

Te recomiendo como tantos otros el del Gran Henry. Te explica su manejo, empalmes, posturas...y luego mchos trucos, algunos de ellos tan antiguos q ya casi no se hacen pero que son buenismos.

----------


## Practicante

> Se me olvidaba, también existe un libro (en inglés) llamado " 101 thumb tip tricks" de Gary Darwin. Thumb tip quiere decir f.p en inglés.


Yo he adquirido antes de ayer........
Encyclopedia of thumb tip magic. DARWING.

Estoy alucinando, son 3 dvd.

----------


## Danirobot

Muy buenas

Me gustaria comentar dos cosas. La primera referente al FP. Le segunda al Magia de Cerca de Lewis Ganson

1. Secretos Magi-Ko-S (Reseteando con el Falso Pultar). Ling-Fu
Bastante bueno. Te enseña varios juegos muy bien explicados y con detalles psicológicos muy curiosos

2. Magia de Cerca. Un libro excelente, muy bien explicado y de alta calidad. Su problema radica en la gran cantidad de accesorios que debes comprar o fabricar para sacarle el provecho que se merece a este genial libro. Por cierto, se ha comentado el problema que tiene la nueva edición. No la he visto. Yo tengo la edición antigua de tapas duras de la editorial CYMYS. 

Por cierto, ya que se ha hablado del tema de la bibliografia sobre el FP, que tal si comentamos nuestros gustos a la hora de elegir un tipo de FP; es decir, blando, duro, largo, extra, magnético, etc, así como de accesorios similares, por ejemplo, sanda, tiraje universal y accesorios por el estilo.

Puede resultar interesante.

Por ejemplo, yo tengo el accesorio sanada y la verdad es que para hacer aparecer un pañuelo es una maravilla, pero poco uso más le estoy dando. 

En cuanto al tiraje universal, no he sabido encontrarle aún una buena disposición en la chaqueta para que resulte totalmente oculto.

Bueno, amigos, un saludo

----------


## jero_quiroga

hola, me queiro comprar el libro del gran henry porque segun los comentarios parece ser el mejor, pero me surge una duda...
en el libro explica la teoria, como por ejemplo, el movimiento de manos, descargas, o solo juegos??
muhcas gracias anticipadas

----------


## Ella

el libro explica al principio *tecnicas* basicas, luego pasa a los juegos, algunos mas detallados que otros,

Capítulo Primero: Manipulación y Técnica del Falso Pulgar 
Movimiento básico 
Empalme en la base de los dedos 
Empalme clásico 
Cómo llevar el FP al “Empalme clásico” desde el “Movimiento básico” 
Cómo tomar el FP con el dedo pulgar cuando está en el puño 
Empuje simulado 
Falso depósito en la palma de la mano 
Empalme basculante 
Depósito del FP por lanzamiento 
La Cascada 
Cargadores 
Color y tamaño del FP 
¿Cuántos FP hay que tener? 
El Falso Pulgar y el Topit 
Abreviaturas y nombres que se le dan al Falso Pulgar 

Capítulo Segundo: Secuencias Mágicas con Historia 
Fantasía china 
Papel de seda chino 
Pompas de jabón enigmáticas 
Hanky Panky 
Una pregunta y una respuesta 
Pañuelo quemado 
Cigarrillo roto y recompuesto 
La llama fantasma 
La cinta chinesca de Qi-Ling 
Esponjas saltarinas 
Papel de seda encantado 
Bolsa de azúcar firmada, rota y reconstruida 

Capítulo Tercero: Rutinas de mi invención 
Transformación gigante 
Medalla y cadena milagrosas 
Cigarrillo volátil 
Huevo evasivo 
¡Qué Rollo! 
Carta rota y compuesta 
Dos en uno: Monedas transformadas en billete y Billete producción monedas 
Carta en el plátano 
Aros penetración 
Depredador 
Confeti maravilloso 
Azúcar viajera 
Azúcar maravillosa, segunda parte 
Cinta espacial 
Blendo 
Chaqueta quemada 
Papel hindú 
Cerebro atómico 
Tarjeta de crédito mágica 
Fósforo desintegrado 
Billete en la naranja 
Papel transformado en billete 
Piscis 
Luces múltiples 

Capítulo Cuarto: Fantasías de seda 
Aparición relámpago 
Misterio en la manzana 
Improvisado cenicero 
Cigarrillo pañuelo 
Desaparición desconcertante 
Monedero misterioso 
Cambio galáctico 
Sal penetrante 
Desaparición de fantasía 
Pañuelo viajero 
Sugestivo cambio de color 
Confeti transformando en pañuelo 
Indestructible 
Penetración de la materia con un cigarrillo 
Los colores de la bandera 
Palabras del autor

----------


## jero_quiroga

muchisimas gracias,
que elementos necesito para poder hacer todo lo del libro?...

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Para hacer todo un montón de cosas: cintas, bolas de espuma, pañuelos de seda... pero principalmente hazte con un fp mediano y otro grandote y como mucho un pañuelo de seda (si no tienes por casa pequeños y muy finos) casi todo lo demás lo puedes conseguir por casa o con poco trabajo.

Muy buen libro por cierto.

Un saludo.

----------


## Ella

> Para hacer todo un montón de cosas: cintas, bolas de espuma, pañuelos de seda... pero principalmente hazte con un fp mediano y otro grandote y como mucho un pañuelo de seda (si no tienes por casa pequeños y muy finos) casi todo lo demás lo puedes conseguir por casa o con poco trabajo.
> 
> Muy buen libro por cierto.
> 
> Un saludo.


bueno, el autor dice: fp corto, largo (longitud)...si te compras uno grande, mediano, simplemente tendras un fp que te quede grandes y se te caiga, por tanto no trabajaras correctamente con ellos.
en unos juegos te pide un pañuelo de un tamaño, y en otro otro mas grande (pequeño), que cuando te lo compras te daras cuenta que no te entra   :Lol:  , en verdad en la magia hay mas objeto (manicolor, cola de raton) para realizar efectos con pañuelos
yo que tu me compraria solo el fp (apropiado para ti), un pañuelo o dos (de diferente color) de 15x15, y el libro, claro

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Con grande me refería a largo, solo que se me fue la palabra, que hay veces que mete cosas en el fp que ya me gustaría ver como lo hace.

----------


## jero_quiroga

muchas gracias, ire a buscar esas cosas entonces, el libro, un fp corto y uno largo y unos pañuelos de seda
adios

----------


## Tora

ME gusta mucho el FP y tratare de conseguir algun libro para aprender un poco mas con eso pero aqui no se consigue mucho :(

Desde Argentina un saludo...

Suerte :!::!::!:

----------


## eluis

Yo tengo una cinta de cassette de Tamariz "La magia del F.P.", no es nada del otro jueves, pero siempre resulta gracioso escuchar a Juan. Jejeje! Un cassette Que mayor que soy!

----------


## mago diez

llevo unos años con la magia y nunca he oido lo kes es un FP,alguien m lo puede decir, gracias.

----------


## Ming

... verdad que hay veces que Angel da miedo...  :07: 

Diez, no te preocupes por las siglas. Si no lo sabes ahora algún día lo sabrás.
_"Don't worry, be happy"_

----------


## Magnano

es que si llevas unos años con la magia y no sabes lo que es un FP... es para preocuparse, por poco que hayas usmeado ya sabes lo que es

----------


## Ravenous

Angel, tranquilo, que aquí el borde soy yo, el moderador también, y el que puede ponerte un aviso por rebelarte contra nuestro imperio del buenrrollismo, también  :001 302:

----------


## mago diez

me entere que existia este foro hace 2 dias y tener el ordenador con internet hace poco, para que lo sepas angel,y como usais estas siglas no sabia lo que significaba,disculpen las molestias y ya se lo que significa.

----------


## Iban

Hombre, igual se ha liado con eso que es estudiar para fresador en vez de hacer el BUP, qué sé yo...

 :117:

----------


## franlopez

yo acabo de termiar de leer el último libro de JUAN TAMARIZ sobre el fp" LA MAGIA DEL FP" y me ha decepcionado un poco ya que está todo muy resumido excepto algun efecto mejor explicado. Así que compraré el que recomendais de HENRY.

Saludos,

----------


## magik mackey

> yo acabo de termiar de leer el último libro de JUAN TAMARIZ sobre el fp" LA MAGIA DEL FP" y me ha decepcionado un poco ya que está todo muy resumido excepto algun efecto mejor explicado. Así que compraré el que recomendais de HENRY.
> 
> Saludos,


si te ha decepcionado el libro de tamariz "la magia del fp", que no es nuevo si no reeditado, es que no has prestado atencion al leerlo, solo con el juego de slidiny y su tecnica, que no la dominas en una semana, ya tienes amortizado el libro, leela, estudiala, ensayala y si aun asi sigues pensando igual, quizas es que el fp no es para ti..

----------

